# empecher la mise en veille d'un ibook lors de sa fermeture



## sebbi68 (23 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Ma question est simple : 
Y a t il un moyen d'empecher la mise en veille d'un ibook lors de sa fermeture?


----------



## Pitchoune (23 Novembre 2004)

Salut! 

Peut-être la réponse est-elle par là?  

Bonne soirée


----------

